# *****Opera 8 Beta 1*****



## techno_funky (Dec 23, 2004)

*www.neowin.net/images/news/logos/opera_o.gifOpera is an Internet browser with a pop-up blocker, multiple-windows navigation, mouse gestures, keyboard shortcuts, e-mail client with Spam filter, and integrated search all for user security and speed. The cross-platform browser includes a multitude of other functions such as integrated built-in e-mail client, IRC-compatible chat, support for RSS newsfeeds, password manager, one-click customization and privacy protection settings.

Mouse gestures and keyboard shortcuts allow for accelerated Web navigation while the Fast Forward and Rewind buttons ease browsing. Users are able to run multiple windows as well as personalize the user interface with one-click skins. The browser also contains special elements for users with disabilities, drag-and-drop support, a notes function, user profiles, and a host of other features. Opera supports the latest in security and provides password and cookie managers.

Screenshot
Download:Opera 8 Beta 1
Source Exclusively:neowin.net


----------



## Slam Team (Dec 23, 2004)

*Can't Believe it !!*

Hey...

That was a damn cool post man...

Opera 8   ...Thanks buddy... I wish there is a better rss viewer in that..neways thanx buddy...


----------



## go4inet (Dec 23, 2004)

This is not Neowin's Exclusive, infact this news was out on my website before they did.

And the information is just from pre release version. And for your information, the opera.com has not released this version offcialy.

And of ur system crashes, they are not responsible.

And for more information with ScreenShot :
View More Information & ScreenShot

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## techno_funky (Dec 24, 2004)

go41 
"too much killeth the human" 
well we all know about your site 
but advertising it thru each and every knook and corner gets annoying 
as far as my post is concerned i go to neowin.net for news and not to your site
and yes if you got the news earlier then you should have posted here 
well let me tell you
"too much killeth the human"


----------



## ujjwal (Dec 24, 2004)

From what I hear at the opera forums, it seems to be a rebadged 7.60 beta.

When work on 7.6 finishes they might call it 8.0

Can't be sure though


----------



## mariner_5147 (Dec 24, 2004)

Whats all this sudden hype about Opera 8.0. All these days I was getting the 7.6 preview. Have they now publishing the 7.6 beta as 8.0 beta. If they do so it has be a big improvement to jump from 7.54 to 8.0.

Anyway the screenshot didn't seem anything special.


----------



## rahul_2015 (Jan 2, 2005)

*opera or firefox?*

hi guys i'm rahul
i'm quiet confused  wether to choose firefox or opera!
what do you think is nice firefox or opera 
 firefox has good security systems,good extensions
 on the otherhand,opera has session saving,exccelent download manager


----------



## ShekharPalash (Jan 2, 2005)

grrrr   

just downloaded... but still opera feels like a software with loose screw and bolts, unlike FF and IE with tight nut bolts... you got it what I'm sayin??...


----------



## Thor (Jan 6, 2005)

*Duplicate-Where?*

Well, I'm for opera. 
Opera's V7.5, and the previous ones had an option "Duplicate Page".
I think it is missing in v7.6.

Why did they do it.
I thought it was a nice.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 8, 2005)

@pallab, 
You talk abt the small download size, remember the help files are not included and it has online help one, unlike firefox. 

Also the for the voice commands we will have to download a additional 2.5mb. 

I agree opera now has support for gmail, but i tried opening gmail.com in both Firefox and opera  8 , FF opened much faster. opera took time to open.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 8, 2005)

Another defect that i found in opera is that while composing posts here, we can wrap the typed text. For eg, if i type Doctor Grudge and want it be make bold i cant just select the text and click on bold button.


----------



## whoopy_whale (Jan 10, 2005)

The trash can facility is good.Also the clickable icon that appears on the address bar of sites that offer RSS feeds is cool...


----------



## prasathvishnu (Jan 12, 2005)

I m a big fan of Opera.
I m always looking for new version of Opera.
U wont see any link in the home page for its beta versions.
SO, it is really a good cool post for every one.
Now, i m downloading it.
Thanx buddy.


-VISHNU-


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 25, 2005)

*Opera v. 8 beta 2*

Download the opera's  second beta!


```
ftp.opera.com/pub/opera/win/800b2/en/std/ow32enen800b2.exe
```

Just copy the code thing into ur address bar of ur browser. 

Two downloads today, FF 1.01 and opera 8 b2  8)

Gmail,hotmail and google maps will now work properly! 

Atul / mods change the thread's subject.


----------



## allindrome (Feb 25, 2005)

Changelog for Opera Beta

*www.opera.com/windows/changelogs/operabeta/


----------



## allindrome (Feb 26, 2005)

And firefox a bit better.


----------

